# Sig Pro 2340 Holsters



## Mariano (Feb 3, 2010)

Hi all, new guy here. Question for you all, I have a 2340 but the one with the Sig proprietary rail. I installed a surefire m10 rail adapter to install a tactical light on it. But what kind of leather holster or even plastic holster will hold the pistol with this adapter rail on it, with out the tac light of course. Any help will be appreciated.
Thanks,
Mar

It is not the length of our lives that is in question but rather the content.
Ronald Reagan


----------



## Mariano (Feb 3, 2010)

Don Hume leather holster for the 4 inch Springfield XD will work with the Surefire rail installed on trigger guard.Just to let others know.


----------

